# What information need to collect for a freeze diagnosting?



## goshanecr (May 31, 2019)

Good day!

I have a periodical freeze with one of FreeBSD instance. Logs have not any messages, and I want start collecting system info every 5 seconds for example and write it to log files, for diagnosting after freeze.
That PC has a VirtualBox instance, ZFS on GELI based providers and samba service. 

Tell me please, what kind of info I need collect? Now I collect such info:
`iostat -x -z
vmstat -i
vmstat -s`

And give me please link to resource where I can undestand how to interprete that information.

Thanks!


----------



## Nutz (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi goshanecr,

Take a look to this link : http://www.brendangregg.com/USEmethod/use-freebsd.html
it could help you to understand and go deeper in your investigation.

You should send output of your commands, that's could help to interpret exactly the informations.
Thanks,


----------

